# coup de gueule Micro hebdo



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2000)

J'ai acheter Micro Hebdo "N°102, portant "I-mac ou P.C" quelle belle connerie cet mag (qui est pro-P.C). Feuilleté le vous regarderai la boulette de l'année
Je leur ai écrit.....
Depuis à peu près 10 ans je travail dans le milieu graphique, j'ai côtoyé et continu maintenant les deux mondes. J'ai eu un PC (que j'ai vite revendu) et  travail actuellement sur un G4 (Travaux sur première, Photoshop, Illustrator....). Se qui me choque se sont vos tests (de même je vous es envoyer un courrier avec divers test -de PC direct a The week-) Le G3 serai moins rapide que le PIII, c'est la première fois que je vois cela... Il est vrai que le gros problème de Mac O.S 9 est de gérer la mémoire (on doit le faire soit même, comme vous l'avez démontrer) si vous effectuer des tests sans augmenter cette mémoire c'est vrai que l'I-mac est moins rapide. Sur le lieu de travail j'ai un I-mac (400 Mhz) et un P.C (550 Mhz) je peux vous certifier la différence (quand Windows ne plante pas). Il est vrai que faire faire des Test par des personnes qui ne connaisse pas le Mac, ne peuvent être intéressant. Vous vous demander pourquoi avoir un Mac, quand 90 % de la population sont P.C. On appel cela le choix... 
Faite part vous aussi de vos réactions...
redaction@microhebdo.com
merci

------------------


----------



## szamcha (16 Avril 2000)

'lo
G pas acheté le mag, mais G vit' parcouru l'article...
De voir Word pour tester la rapidité du traitement de texte m'a semblé un fois de plus complètement à côté de la plaque (pourquoi pas essayer AppleWorks ?) par contre ils semblaient bien mettre en avant toute la fin de l'article en ce qui concerne la facilité d'installation, d'entretien du système et des périphériques. (ce qui pour un particulier est quand même le plus important).
Y-a-t'il des conclusions récapitualifs dans cet article ?

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2000)

Étant dans le même cas professionnel qu'Orsa, je me permet d'ajouter ma goutte d'eau.
Dans cet article (je me suis empressé d'acheter le canard dès sa sortie), il n'y a aucun comparatif final. Seul le coup par coup prévaut. Il faut savoir que le comparatif à été fait sur des machines de prix équivalent (ou à peu près... 10.000 FF). Les seuls résultats négatifs (justifés) pour la vitesse portent sur l'affichage (8Mo de mémoire vidéo pour l'iMac contre 32Mo pour le PC). Mais celà s'arrête là.
Effectivement, la gestion de la mémoire est encore catastrophique, celà dit, combien de PCistes sont stupéfiés de savoir que l'on peut régler comme on veut la mémoire vive allouée à chaque application...
Ce comparatif est bon par rapport au même publié un an plus tôt dans le même canard.
À l'édito du Rédacteur en chef (plutôt Mac, mais plutôt PC ôssi & surtout pour le lectorat, il faut le reconnaître), où il déclare que les utilisateurs de Mac sont tous de mauvaise foi, je lui répond ceci : vous déclarez avoir été de mauvaise foi, vous l'êtes encore... Je ne vous salut pas, mais je vous envoi l'adresse de cette page...

------------------
Xavier Cabanne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2000)

Il faudrait envoyer vos impressions....
au journal.... pour les "faire voire notre foi"
je vous reemerci de vos réactions....

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2000)

Je suis rassure de voir que je n'ai pas ete le seul a avoir ete choque par ce test !

Et j'ai ete d'autant plus choque que les differences de perfs entre l'iMac et le PIII 600 semblent enormes (le PIII est donne 2 a 3 fois plus rapide que le mac !)

Meme si les deux procs avaient les memes perfs a frequence egale (ie si le G3 etait moins puissant qu'il ne l'est ), je serais encore tres surpris par de tels resultat.

Il serait interssant de refaire les mesures pour verifier qu'elles sont bien exactes !
(je ne peut malheureusement pas le faire moi meme avec mes Mac IIci !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2000)

Je peux répondre par courrier....
J'ai garder un test avec un G3 (400) et un PIII (500) fait par PC-direct (je l'ai envoyer a Micro Hebdo... et un Powerboock et un Sony....  là on voit la difference....
ou vous l'envoyer par mail....

------------------


----------

